# big mumma *updated pics*



## daisy

my best baldie is about to pop - guestimates on litter number?









nips :lol:


----------



## Dawson Mice

daisy said:


> nips :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: OMG thats so wrong :lol:

Im guessing..10


----------



## DomLangowski

She is quite big, Im gonna guess 7...!


----------



## XxFaexX

haha nips...took me ages to figure that out lol im guessing 11


----------



## daisy

i think 9, and i reckon she'll drop them on maybe friday


----------



## XxFaexX

good luck with her daisy  when HL does are pregnant you can almost see the bubs in their belly :?


----------



## Amalthea

My nekkids always look like that right before exploding :lol: Love her little tan chin


----------



## daisy

yeah she has a hint of a ginger beard! hee hee! shes pretty see-through at the moment, altho she was EVEN bigger with her last litter. :shock:


----------



## Cait

*creeps round to Daisy's to pinch a couple of the litter* :lol:


----------



## ian

I think I may have already 'bagsed' a naked (or fuzzy) doe from this litter, am I right??????


----------



## DomLangowski

Well it looks like our cho tan fuzzy doe from you is expecting  slight roundness appearing! another litter for Mr Jingles,this will be like his 20th litter lol he is deffo a brill stud buck


----------



## daisy

hooray for the nekkids.

sure if i have some spare your welcome to a doe ian! although there was only one in her last litter who had hair :?

i'm hoping for some does i can keep from her too.

its all about the naked bucks people!!!


----------



## XxFaexX

we only got 2 does from the fuzzy astrex doe 'i think' but i know it wasnt many


----------



## daisy

i tell you what tho - theres something in her genetics that makes babies look like girls and boys all in one.... grace had a few more that we found near impossible to tell they just looked like both! crazy!


----------



## daisy

needleface had her pups on wednesday afternoon - so i was wrong about the day but she had 9

Darn it I was 1 out! :roll:


----------



## dangermouse

congrats on pups ..... sorry about still born though.......  cant waite for pics


----------



## DomLangowski

Woop Woop...some does Daisy :gwavebw


----------



## daisy

yeah tell me about it!! allthough knowing my luck i will have miss-sexed, or they will all be agouti, and with hair! :lol:

no worries about the still born, to be honest i think its not a prob at all - as long as mum eats it, its a good extra source of protein for her when shes just birthed (gross as it is) and it saves me the job of taking another pinkie out. i didnt want her to have a huge litter as shes not the biggest mouse and want my hairless to get a bit bigger. 2 runts that were bucks came out so thats easy.

fingers crossed for does!!!!!!!


----------



## XxFaexX

We got 3 does in the astrex hairless litter  they are looking very hairless which is good but some are looking like mum! Have to agree about mums eating 1 or 2 pups saves us a horrible job!


----------



## daisy

awesome, i find that my really naked babies look quite marbled especially around their heads at like 8 days, and wrinkley!


----------



## XxFaexX

yea can deffo see the wrinkles on the nekkids


----------



## daisy

heres a pile of pups: 5 days old. some have whiskars and some dont so its looking good, also hooray, some girls!!


----------



## daisy

here they are at 6 days, it looks like some are going a bit silver which is a suprise from PEW x PEW, think this comes from mum, also looks like a few satins on the whisarked mice.


----------



## daisy

well this litter keeps suprising me, i have 3 curlys and 3 hairies! :lol:

2 silver tans and one dove tan by the looks
and the 3 fuzzys are all PEW i think - and satin. very strange that the haires don't seem to be satin anymore as they really looked it when younger. this litter has been a right old head scratcher. the fuzzys are alot smaller than their hairy siblings aswell which is pretty normal i guess. one of them looked like a total sheep the other day - shoulda got a pic but shes growing out of it now!

chunky boy









mini shiny sheepy


----------



## dangermouse

your mice are stunning


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

I love the mini shiny sheepy mousey :love


----------



## RodentsNCats

She looks huge


----------



## WoodWitch

Easy to make a mistake but please refrain from dragging out old threads without a very good reason; this thread is 6 years old.


----------

